# I am looking for picking fruits job in Australia



## Hanis Malaysia

I am Malaysian, very intersted to works in Australia. Does anybody wants me as an employee? I am hardworking person and very experience in agriculture. Right now i am working at 30 acres vegetable farm in my country. But i am looking for job in Australia to get better salary.

Can anyone help me? I don't know where to start.


----------



## Dexter

You may wanna check Travellers At Work - Australia's leading job search network for traveller and backpacker or www.jobmap.com.au . They have farm jobs there and sometimes there are even sponsorship opportunities.


----------



## Wanderer

One word as I've indicated to you already amd it's Visa!
People do attempt to enter Australia on tourist visas with the intention of working illegally and often they will be apprehended on entry or caught when working.
Not many farmers will employ illegal workers for they can be fined heavilly


----------



## Hanis Malaysia

Wanderer said:


> One word as I've indicated to you already amd it's Visa!
> People do attempt to enter Australia on tourist visas with the intention of working illegally and often they will be apprehended on entry or caught when working.
> Not many farmers will employ illegal workers for they can be fined heavilly


Thank you very much Wanderer. I won't works there if i don't have a visa. Hopefully i can get one soon.


----------



## jessylim27

In my country a lot of people deceived by this opportunity that they can work for an apple picker but it's only a scam by some recruiters.


----------



## keith Law

I'm interested to work at farm in Aus. No experience in farming as all the while work in Logistic industry. Working at Malaysia now. 

Have plan to migrate to Australia and work in farm. Can anyone share the experience and procedure to apply to work at farm ? Understand need sponsor by employer. Can I apply under my name and my spouse come together, if she need to work there, do she need work permit also if apply under employee sponsorship ( example : myself employ by Aus employer but in application, my spouse together join me to work in Aus but permit is only for myself, do i need to apply another working permit?)


----------



## Wanderer

Employer sponsorship will not really work for farm work as sponsorships only apply to skilled occupations.
If you have an occupation and can find an employer to sponsor you, your wife can be listed as a secondary applicant and then she will have all the same rights as yourself.


----------

